# First few rolls...



## James Learie (Jun 29, 2008)

The are a few shots from the first 5 rolls that i shot with my Canon AV-1.
Please let me know what i can do to improve etc...





The dust in these two is from my scanner}


----------



## matt-l (Jun 29, 2008)

clean your scanner.

1) i would crop a bit, all the black on the right side is a bit useless, just leave some
2)The sunset is great, nice colors, but like you said the dust needs taking care  of.
3) Nice DOF, nice idea, but again, maybe benefit from a crop.
4) I like the idea, nice shot, good colors, but inside the window is a little blown out, maybe burn tool in photoshop will help.
5)again, the stem is blown out a bit, nice macro shot though.
6)would be a great shot if it was lacking the window and the flower pot. lol

maybe posting in the general gallerys etc will get you more help.


----------



## yellowjeep (Jul 1, 2008)

I think that the over exposure issue is dependent on monitor settings. On mine they both look good, the window is still a little overexposed but in this situation it may have been unavoidable, plus for me it works with the shot. I really like it. 

And yeah clean that scanner.


----------

